# Reformed Churches in the Russian Federation



## W.C. Dean (Mar 5, 2020)

Greetings, I found one thread from 2006 that posed a similar question but mostly focused on Ukraine. What do you know of Reformed (credobaptist or Presbyterian) churches/mission works in Russia? I only know of two, one in St. Petersburg and one in Tyumen. I love Russia and plan on seriously studying the language this year. Long term travel or a move to Russia is a possiblity. I'd like to know more about churches in the Federation.


----------



## B.L. (Mar 5, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> I love Russia and plan on seriously studying the language this year. Long term travel or a move to Russia is a possiblity.



I know nothing about Reformed Christianity in Russia, but you have me interested to learn more about this passion of yours. What do you love about Russia?


----------



## W.C. Dean (Mar 5, 2020)

BLM said:


> I know nothing about Reformed Christianity in Russia, but you have me interested to learn more about this passion of yours. What do you love about Russia?



I love studying Russian history and culture. I find their politics and people incredibly fascinating. I think the spirit of the people there and their love for their country seems to have transcended political systems and that's interesting as well.


----------



## Aco (Mar 6, 2020)

I suspect that Protestantism is rare and Reformed even more. It is an Eastern Orthodox country, and that's important because Orthodoxy is ingrained in their psyche and their very identity. Believe me I grew up with it. So, expecting Russians (or other Eastern Europeans) belonging to other "denominations" screams of Anglo-Americanism to me. Leave the idea of choosing among "the marketplace of denominations” home. You get where it is most biblically consistent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B.L. (Mar 6, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> What do you know of Reformed (credobaptist or Presbyterian) churches/mission works in Russia? I only know of two, one in St. Petersburg and one in Tyumen.



Here is a bit of surface level info on some mission works Heartcry is involved with. If you click on the "names" of the pastors at the bottom you can read some amazing stories of God's grace.


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2020)

I seem to recall Doug Clawson saying the OPC had some work going on involved in eastern Russia as of several years ago, but I can't find mention of it on-line, mainly ministering to Koreans. 

I had lunch with Paddy Cook from REF (formerly PEF) and he has spent a lot of time in East Europe so he could be another good contact: https://paddycook.blogspot.com/

There is this small denomination: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_of_Evangelical_Reformed_Churches_in_Russia


----------

